# INFORMATION ON A LAKE



## reel-m-n (Jan 11, 2009)

Found a lake in Milton off Stewart St. just pass Harvell St. where the high voltage power lines run there is a dirt road that dead ends into this lake. I'am trying to find out if this lake is a public lake & if there are fish in the lake. Any help would be appriceated. sorry about the spelling. Also can anyone give me any fishing information on Pond Creek, trying to fish these spots with my kayak. Thanks for the help.


----------



## hogman (Mar 22, 2009)

According to the property appraiser's website, it is private. you can check it out at www.srcpa.org search for harvell street and you'll be close


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

If you would like to come way out to Far-East Milton . . . I invite you to come out and try the private lake I live on called Nichols Lake. Your welcome to launch a canoe or kayak through my yard at the corner of Nichols Creek Road and East Lake Road.



There is bass, bluegill, warmouth and pickerel, but be advised the water is very clear!





Mike Mosier (BentStraight) 5193 Nichols Creek Rd Milton 981-0725





I have attached some pics but I use Firefox so you have to click on the paper clip icon to view them!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *BentStraight (3/29/2009)*If you would like to come way out to Far-East Milton . . . I invite you to come out and try the private lake I live on called Nichols Lake. Your welcome to launch a canoe or kayak through my yard at the corner of Nichols Creek Road and East Lake Road.
> 
> There is bass, bluegill, warmouth and pickerel, but be advised the water is very clear!
> 
> ...


That sir is a huge fish.









:bowdown


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

*BentStraight, That is a nice lake you live on there...Thats a fine size Bluegill there.*


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

We love the lake, we lived over in Innerarity Point for 20 years and used to come up here for theGREAT swimming. We found a great deal on an old junky trailer here on the lake and replaced it with a 2100 sq. ft. double wide last year, life is good!

The water is VERY CLEAR and in the summer the floating algae can get pretty thick when the wind blows it into a compacted area. I built a floating dock so we can get away from it if accumulates in our corner.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

No fish in the Stewart street lake. Its pretty much empty...

As far as the Nichols lake is concerned.... I would take him up on that offer. I have caught numerous bass and very large bluegill in that lake. We use to fish it all the time when I was in school. My friends and I have had 20 to 30 bass days in there several times.


----------



## thadley01 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow what a fish. Wouldnt take but about ten to make a mess. We call them titty bream. You have to hold them against your chest to unhook him


----------



## reel-m-n (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you MrMosier for the invitation could I possiably come there next weekend


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Your welcome and good luck!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a very generous offer Mike. My son and I would like to try it one day if its not a bother to you. (catch and release)


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Come on out and give it a try Surfstryker. All the rain DOES NOT affect the lake at all, the level only varies 1"-2" between drought and flood!

Do you have your own canoe or kayak? There are no gasoline engines allowed in the lake and there is only enough room along my shoreline to launch a canoe or kayak. You can park right on the side of my house (double-wide). I'm usually home every day, but, no matter if I'm not!



Good Luck!


----------

